# Žemaitėška/Latgaļu-Samogitian/Latgalian: colour of your spoon



## pergjithmone

Hello all!

I'm working on an art project translating a short phrase into several world languages, and I would love to include Samogotian and Latgalian...

I was wondering if any of you know, or know someone who knows any of these languages??? It's a very short phrase and not too complicated...

I'm working on a deadline so any help you could give would be fantastic ))

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Orlin

Please ask specific questions.Best write a short phrase to be translated into the languages you're intersted in.


----------



## pergjithmone

sorry about that!
i'm actually looking for translations of the phrase - colour of your spoon
i've tried to do it in latvian and lithuanian and came up with 
*tava karotes krāsā / tavo šaukšto spalva*  respectively...
with latgalian i wonder if it's *tova lizeikas nūdora *but i have no idea :-/ and i can't find a samogitian word for spoon, i only found tava ??? barva...
can anyone help???


----------



## rdimd

As far as I understand, this topic is old, but I will try to help. *tava karotes krāsā* is not grammatically correct. To my opinion, the best grammatically correct phrase would be* tavas karotes krāsa.
*I don't know much about Latgalian, but according to pages found through googling, the phrase *tovas lizeikas nūdora *could be correct. It could also make some sense, because, as far as I understand, lizeikas are wooden spoons which are yellow Modern spoon usually is "metallic", "without a color".


----------



## pergjithmone

wow, paldies!
i found this very interesting review on latgalian grammar - http://www.genling.nw.ru/baltist/Publicat/LatgVol1.pdf - but it's all in latvian so i can't understand the vast majority :-/ but i'll trust that tovas lizeikas nuudora is correct as you'd know much better than i!  do you know anyone who speaks latgalian btw?


----------



## rdimd

pergjithmone said:


> wow, paldies!
> i found this very interesting review on latgalian grammar - http://www.genling.nw.ru/baltist/Publicat/LatgVol1.pdf - but it's all in latvian so i can't understand the vast majority :-/ but i'll trust that tovas lizeikas nuudora is correct as you'd know much better than i!  do you know anyone who speaks latgalian btw?


Well, as you know, there exists such notion as Latgalian language (however because of politically sensitive reasons, Latvian linguists prefer to call it dialect)
Also, as far as I understand, in every parish in Latgale, there is a local form of Latgalian language/dialect. But if you are asking me if I know people who speak Latgalian, I can't give you an answer.
Some of the local people use their local form of Latgalian at home or talking with neighbours, but at school and at local municipality and otherwise, Latvian language is being used. In fact, literary language for Latgalians is Latvian (not Latgalian). For this reason and also, when people move to towns and other regions, they switch to Latvian and become Latvian speakers.
So, it would be unusual for me to ask a person from Latgale about his knowledge of Latgalian. Also, I am not sure if this person could tell me which form is correct, because it is possible that he or she uses only his or her local form of Latgalian.
So, I can only help you googling some words or phrases.


----------

